# What is mounting debugfs for me?

## mserms

debugfs gets mounted very early in the boot sequence for me. I want to keep it enabled in the kernel, but *not* mount automatically. Any idea how?

What is mounting debugfs?

Mark

----------

## Sadako

If you're using baselayout 2, take a look at /etc/init.d/sysfs.

You should be able to safely comment out or delete the whole "Setup Kernel Support for debugfs" section.

If you're still on baselayout 1, try greping /etc/init.d/ for debugfs.

----------

